# The Motor Hunt is ON !



## carl2.0 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok I made a post yesterday in the battery section but the concern ppl were expressing on my idea to use a golf cart motor on 36V for a bicycle might be valid...ppl were suggesting a radiator fan motor instead. What sort of speeds would i get with this on a bicycle using soley electric propulsion ? and what other sources can I acquire a motor that would get me 37 -40 mph on a bike frame using lead acids ?


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

You'll have to see my reply to the other post regarding the first motor questions.

I note you've reduced the speed required out of it considerably, and I think that's a good idea for a few reasons.  The only ones I covered in the other reply were safety and mechanical capability/reliability of the bike itself.

I didn't cover power requirements, which are higher the faster you go not just because you're going faster, but because air resistance is higher at those speeds, too. 

I also didn't cover legal issues, but you might also want to check that--I suspect where you are it doesn't matter much, but here in AZ, for instance, a bike with motor assist can't go faster than 20MPH. It also still has to have pedals, or it isn't a bike and then requires license, registration, and insurance, because it's either a moped or motorcycle class vehicle now. Same is true if it's motor is above a certain size, but that appears to apply only to gas motors, as electric power levels are not listed, only the CC size, implying electric motors are not limited in such a way (I don't think it's been tested in court yet, here). 


It's still going to depend on what drag you have (air resistance), and what kind of transmission you use (I'd use the existing bike transmission), and how you convert the high speed of the motor to a low speed for input into the bike drivetrain. 

Also, what range you get out of it will depend on how fast you actually go--the faster you go the faster you eat up your range. That is something to think about for how much battery you want to carry (for the other thread, I suppose). 


As to motors you could salvage and use:
-radiator fan motors
-wheelchair/powerchair motors: these have gearboxes that will simplify things
-treadmill motors
-scooter motors
-small DC generators
-tape drive motors (old room-size computers, the reel-to-reel drives)
-some lawnmower motors (you'd have to open the mower to check it for magnets/rectifier bridge)
-garbage disposal motors (again, check for magnets/rectifier)
-circular saw motors (there is a bike powered by one already)

Probably many others. Look thru the bikes on EValbum for some ideas, too. 

If you can order motors from outside the island, there are a lot of motors intended for the purpose, but most of them won't get you the speeds you're after, and are generally intended to assist your pedalling (though many don't use them that way). 

There are also many industrial motors you could use that are very powerful but they're not light. 

Eric Peltzer's ebike is one well-known example of a hefty motor on a bike, and his site at peltzer.net has pages with the evolution of it's drivetrain.
________
Laguna Bay II Condominium Prathumnak


----------



## carl2.0 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmm thanks for the post, much food for thought I like it . Hmm Im not too concerned with the legal aspect right now... stability and safety concerns suggest i tone down the specs, still Im sceptical about the radiator motor as a sole driving force seems a lil on the skimpy side but hey what do I know. Does anyone have any specs / expirence with such motors ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

VW 12 Generator. Dual Shafts and reversible. Not advanced but with 24 volts these things really move. Lots of torque too. Mine takes a little bit of moving to get it moving. Maybe a little advancement may help starting. Motor has chassis ground. 24 volts should do or a good 36 volts will really move this motor. Two 18 volt lithium packs should do with a good 36 volt controller and charger. 

Pete 

I am planning on hooking mine up to a bike and use lithium for power. It may be a pretty fast motor and the motor is held by a bearing on each end and has good rpm abilities.


----------

